# Fertilization



## Footballjunkie (Sep 8, 2006)

This is my first year growing and I'm only growing a couple of plants, but I was wondering when I should begin to use budding fertilizer and what kind of fertilizer is the best to use.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 9, 2006)

*Welcome to MP Footballjunkie. We start giving ferts 3 weeks into flower and we use Fox Farm Big Bloom.*


----------

